# Post what you shouldn't have eaten today



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll begin, a small pizza with double cheese and some super hot wings :b


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok, just about done my super hot chicken wings (snort!) 7 more to go, Oh I'm in Heaven - MEAT! 

Back to my pescetarian lifestyle tomorrow!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Peanut M&Ms. They were good, but I ate them out of stress and I always regret that, even though it's a small stress eating.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Just had 3 big glasses of chocolate milk in a row, and the last one I didn't even stir the powder, ate it with a spoon.yum


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

nachos, cheesy breadsticks, and an extra bowl of cereal.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Custard-filled doughnut with maple glazing.

I regret nothing!


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

TristanS said:


> Custard-filled doughnut with maple glazing.
> 
> I regret nothing!


you bad!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i've eaten wayyyy too many doritos.... but i'm not done yet!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm about to add some midnight made pancakes with raspberry jam to the list...


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> i've eaten wayyyy too many doritos.... but i'm not done yet!


I'm not touching THAT. LOL!


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Just ate too many calories. I can get ripped with eating just twinkies and pop if my calories are low.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Kon said:


> Just ate too many calories. I can get ripped with eating just twinkies and pop if my calories are low.


Interesting


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Have to say Becca, I had one more chocolate milk (that makes 4!). Now I'm going to bed, I'll try not to be such a milk hog tomorrow. haha


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Have to say Becca, I had one more chocolate milk (that makes 4!). Now I'm going to bed, I'll try not to be such a milk hog tomorrow. haha


Heh! Heh! Hey we all over indulge here and there! :boogie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Pretzels with PB. I was hungry and couldn't think of anything better.


----------



## Blue Jay (Oct 28, 2012)

Sugary pancakes, 250 calories each. I was having a bad day.


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

i've ate well today:

two slices of toast w/butter and half a glass of orange juice
for lunch i had a baked potato with shredded lettuce, lime rice, sour cream, light sprinkling of cheese, and a glass of water to drink

now, my parents are sending me and my hubby five boxes of girl scout cookies through the mail. i'm expecting those today. if they get here, i'm totally going to scarf down a box of thin mints. oh yeah.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Today's meal consisted of a full English breakfast for brunch, followed by a main course of KFC, and 3 ferrero rochers for desert :blush 

I want to "like" all these posts!!!


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my word, everything.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

cheetos & lots of chocolate :x


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Good idea for a thread :b I regret eating a granola bar.. I stopped eating them because of all the processed sugar in most of them, but I was in a hurry and knew I'd be hungry later.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I have no regrets. I ate what made Luke happy. Mostly Pizza followed by more pizza.


----------



## TaylorCollett (Feb 9, 2013)

all i ate today was a poptart :blank


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Becca333 said:


> I'll begin, a small pizza with double cheese and some super hot wings :b


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

salty, salty pretzels. man they were salty.


----------



## laetus (Nov 23, 2012)

I ate a whole medium domino pie. I am weak ;_;


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

chipotle burrito


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I think its milk that makes me fart a lot.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A couple of chocolate star cookies from Trader Joe's.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I baked some midnight special valentine brownies for my coworkers.... and got a little bit carried away. Lol. I guess I got a bit too excited when I was incorporating some beet, carrot, strawberries, and apple pulp in it so couldn't resist sneaking a bite from the final product!! It tasted like extremely moist cake. :b


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

a second nut bar and probably the chocolate chip lärabar half


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

The bag of jelly beans for breakfast and the 2nd helping of key lime pie after lunch.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

The 3 Cornetto ice creams I had today, eek.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Several teaspoons of sugar added to otherwise very healthy drinks (winter cherry, smoothie). Several glasses of sugary solution containing about 100mgs of caffeine


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

It's 6.37 am, and I already had the last piece of chocolate from a Valentine box. I am not fat, but I am trying to lose weight.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, i'm still in my daily calorie range, but the German pancake and couple slices of bacon I had for lunch pretty much ruled out dinner for tonight.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

nut bars, ketchup, and maple syrup


----------



## milhaus (Feb 19, 2013)

Grilled cheese and a pickle.

It makes me feel super anxious but I like it too much


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I comfort-ate two decent size bars of chocolate and a load of cookies. Never mind.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Well lets see pumpkin scone, 2 pieces of chocolate and 1/2 choc chip cookie (these were not in one sitting, but pumpkin scone was midday and chocolates were at dinner).


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday hormel dinner, two white castle burgers, large coke, and 2 ranch BLT grilled chicken sandwiches. Basically a bunch of stuff that put me over what I should be eating sodium and probably calorie wise. 

Trying to keep under 1,500 mg of sodium today. Going to be hard


----------



## Sine Timore (Oct 28, 2014)

That beef burger with goat cheese and the oreo cake :no


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Skittles, Baby Ruth, Hershey, Reeses,


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

1 large bar of chocolate and two whole packs of jaffa cakes!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

ates 6 bananas and a bowl of grapes and 6 more banana, intestines where hurting, should have spaced my meals 12 hours apart...only eating 6 bananas and grapes.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

potatoes


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

Some halloween candy, a "fun size" Almond Joy & Peanutbutter cup.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Mushroom something soup, a Cubano Panini, a vanilla cupcake, Sprite, french fries, and ketchup packs. My only meal of the day, heh.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a massive slurpee with poprocks today. Didn't feel so good after. So much sugar.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some olives and the turkey with gravy I'll soon be having. I'll have to try to eat less calories and sodium the rest of the week to make it up. Buying the olives was stupid of me. Only had 5 but craving more. Guess I'll get some practice in willpower


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A handful of McDonalds fries.


----------



## hatred89 (Nov 6, 2014)

A bag of crisps with dip and Coca Cola. I eat stuff like this daily which is very bad for me. I know I should stop but man, it's hard. I've started to counter this, though, since I'm going to gym tomorrow. Have to start eating more healthy...


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

A piece of bread with butter and Mango juice (felt a sudden increase of acid in my stomach, after I drank it.....don't know what kind of crap they put in these juices), as a pre-dinner snack.....
I normally don't eat too much fatty foods, like cheese or butter, or take too much sugar, as I found that both sweet and fatty stuff make me feel faint and dizzy for no reason. But sometimes, when there's nothing else for snack, I indulge myself with this stuff. And I shouldn't, as I really feel very weak afterward. Had to actually up my daily dosage of Lecithin to 2,400mg, to feel more better in the evening. 
I should just switch to plain bread and fruit next time, for my snack break.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

A Vietnamese pork roll, 4 rice paper rolls, peanut sticky rice and a fried doughnut bun/thing
Hopefully that 30 min walk in the sweltering heat will burn that fat off cos I have to fit in a dress soon


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Popeyes chicken. O god why.


----------

